# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αντικαταθλιπτικά

## Alice_1990

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Βρε παιδιά θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε ένα θέμα και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις πάνω σε αυτό. Έχω προβληματιστεί πολύ από τις αντιδράσεις των γύρω μου στο άκουσμα και μόνο της λέξης αντικαταθλιπτικά. Εάν ένας άνθρωπος δηλαδή όπως εγώ, ή ο καθένας από εσάς κάνει την ψυχοθεραπεία του για τις κρίσεις πανικού, το στρες, την αγοραφοβία και παίρνει και αντικαταθλιπτικά παράλληλα είναι τόσο κακό και κατακριτέο; γιατί υπάρχει τόσος ρατσισμός σε αυτό το ζήτημα; ακούω συνεχώς επιβαρύνουν την υγεία, σου καταστρέφουν το συκώτι, εθίζεσαι, δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς αυτά και όλα αυτά τα σχετικά. Και παρόλο που μέσα μου ξέρω ότι τίποτα από όλα τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα πληγώνομαι πολύ όταν ακούω την σήμερον ημέρα τέτοιες απόψεις. Έχουμε ένα ψυχικό πρόβλημα. Γιατί να μην κάνουμε τα πάντα για να το αντιμετωπίσουμε; γιατί να είναι τόσο κατακριτέο πια;σας παρακαλώ εάν έχετε παρόμοιες εμπειρίες ή εάν νιώθετε τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς απαντήστε μου να το συζητήσουμε. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Δυστυχωσ ισχυουν ολα οσα λενε

----------


## Alice_1990

> Δυστυχωσ ισχυουν ολα οσα λενε


Όχι δεν ισχύουν όλα. Τα νέα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι πολύ πιο ελαφριά από τα παλιά. Δεν προκαλούν εθισμό, δεν τα παίρνεις σε όλη σου την ζωή και ούτε σου καταστρέφουν το συκώτι. Άλλο κομμάτι τα ηρεμιστικά. Στα ηρεμιστικά ναι θα συμφωνήσω ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να εθιστείς εάν τα παίρνεις για μεγάλα διαστήματα.

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Εμενα τα ιδια μου λεει ακομη και η ψυχολογος μου να μην παιρνω χαπια λεει γτ δεν με βοηθανε..με λεει οτι για ολα φταει ο τροπος σκεψης μου

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## boo

απο καποιο σημειο και μετα τα χαπια ειναι αναποφευκτα

----------


## Alice_1990

> Εμενα τα ιδια μου λεει ακομη και η ψυχολογος μου να μην παιρνω χαπια λεει γτ δεν με βοηθανε..με λεει οτι για ολα φταει ο τροπος σκεψης μου
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Χριστόφορε μου σίγουρα φταίει ο τρόπος σκέψεις όλων μας εδώ. Πληρώνουμε την ευαισθησία μας και έχουμε επιλέξει τον πιο δύσκολο δρόμο. Όμως, παρ' όλα αυτά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως από την μία να έχει προοδεύσει τόσο η επιστήμη ώστε να υπάρχουν χάπια που ρυθμίζουν τις χημικές συστάσεις του εγκεφάλου μας και από την άλλη να είναι τόσο κατακριτέο αυτό. Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι το εξής. Όποιος δεν έχει φορέσει τα παππούτσια μας, δεν έχει περπατήσει με τα δικά μας βήματα, δεν έχει σκεφτεί με τον δικό μας τρόπο σκέψης δεν θα νιώσει ποτέ το τι νιώθουμε εμείς. Δεν θα νιώσει ποτέ τι σημαίνει η λέξη πανικός, κατάθλιψη ή αγοραφοβία. Με χάπια ή χωρίς είμαστε ήρωες που συνεχίζουν αυτόν τον αγώνα μέχρι το αίσιο τέλος (όσο και ας καθυστερήσει να έρθει για τον καθένα μας). Όλα αυτά τα σχόλια του τύπου "όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου" , "μεγάλωσες πια, πότε θα τα ξεπεράσεις αυτά;" είναι απλώς προτάσεις δίχως νόημα για μένα. Απλώς με στεναχωρεί που ο κόσμος εν έτη 2018 είναι τόσο κακεντρεχείς. Που σχολιάζουν και εκφέρουν άποψη χωρίς να έχουν χορέψει τον δικό μας χορό. Αλλά καλά λένε ότι όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> απο καποιο σημειο και μετα τα χαπια ειναι αναποφευκτα


Ναι μπορεί και να είναι. Και είναι άδικο να μην μπορείς να σηκωθείς από το κρεβάτι σου με κανέναν δυνατό τρόπο και να σου λένε ότι μπορείς, και ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό. Είναι άδικο να κρίνουν χωρίς να ξέρουν πως νιώθουμε ή τι περνάμε. Εάν είχαμε πονοκέφαλο και παίρναμε ένα χάπι για να μειωθεί ο πόνος που δεν αντέχεται είναι το φυσιολογικό. Όταν πονά και υποφέρει η ψυχή όμως, γιατί να κλείνουμε τα μάτια;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## homebod

Αλίκη, νομίζω έχεις δίκιο σε όλα όσα λες!!!

----------


## akis1

δώστε στο λαό χασίσι... γιατι δε γίνεται αλλιώς........

εκτος αν θελέτε νομιμα ναρκωτικα.... ελευθερα τα γραφουνε η ψυχιατροι.... :P

----------


## homebod

Εσύ Άκη έχεις πάντα δίκιο!!! Μαζί σου!!

----------


## Alice_1990

Σε ευχαριστώ homebod. Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν άτομα που καταλαβαίνουν. 


> Αλίκη, νομίζω έχεις δίκιο σε όλα όσα λες!!!


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Ρε αλικη δεν ειναι το θεμα να σε καταλαβουμε δεν ειναι τοσο απλο το θεμα ειναι να εισαι καλα τα χαπια ειναι ξεπεραμενη λυση κατι καινουριο ψηνεται αυτο λεμε γι αυτο λεμε συμπληρωματακι και γυμναστικη

----------


## Alice_1990

Πολύ ουτοπική η παρασουσίαση σου. Εάν ήταν έτσι, όλοι θα είχαμε ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα μας με τα συμπληρώματα και τον στίβο. Μακάρι να ίσχυε στην πραγματικότητα και να μην αυξανόταν ετησίως ο αριθμός των ανθρώπων που παίρνουν χάπια. 


> Ρε αλικη δεν ειναι το θεμα να σε καταλαβουμε δεν ειναι τοσο απλο το θεμα ειναι να εισαι καλα τα χαπια ειναι ξεπεραμενη λυση κατι καινουριο ψηνεται αυτο λεμε γι αυτο λεμε συμπληρωματακι και γυμναστικη


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Πολύ ουτοπική η παρασουσίαση σου. Εάν ήταν έτσι, όλοι θα είχαμε ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα μας με τα συμπληρώματα και τον στίβο. Μακάρι να ίσχυε στην πραγματικότητα και να μην αυξανόταν ετησίως ο αριθμός των ανθρώπων που παίρνουν χάπια. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


αν σου πω πως είμαι πλήρως καλά πλέον με την ιατρική κάνναβη θα σου φανεί περίεργο έτσι???

θέλεις και πιστεύεις ότι με ένα φάρμακο από τον ψυχίατρο θα τα ξεπεράσεις όλα και δεν εμπιστεύεσαι ένα βότανο το οποιο είναι το απόλυτο αντικαταθλιπτικό???? αν πιστεύεις λοιπόν πως η λύση είναι τα χάπια είσαι λάθος... ;) 

αν θέλεις να μάθεις περισσότερα στείλε μου pm... :)

----------


## elis

Αλικη πρεπει να καταλαβεισ πωσ κυβερνιεται μια χωρα η να φυγεισ ταξιδι αυτα που βλεπεισ τηλεοραση ιντερνετ κι αυτα που πιστευεισ ειναι η προπαγανδα του καθε κρατουσ εγω ειμαι απο το λονδινο εδω μεγαλωσα αλλα βλεπω τα νεα τησ βρετανιασ και δεν αρρωσταινω γτ αυτα πιστευω τα ελληνικα μεσα δε σασ προσεχουν και γι αυτο αρωστησατε ολοι εγω δε πιστευω οτι μασ ψεκαζουν αλλα βλεπω τη διαφορα των ελληνικων μεσων που απο εκει γινεται η δουλεια κ βγαινουν ολοι αχρηστοι αποψη μου διαμορφωμενη μετα τριαντα χρονια ελλαδα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/Y_iCIISngdI

----------


## elis

Μπεσ στο nike women

----------


## Alice_1990

> αν σου πω πως είμαι πλήρως καλά πλέον με την ιατρική κάνναβη θα σου φανεί περίεργο έτσι???
> 
> θέλεις και πιστεύεις ότι με ένα φάρμακο από τον ψυχίατρο θα τα ξεπεράσεις όλα και δεν εμπιστεύεσαι ένα βότανο το οποιο είναι το απόλυτο αντικαταθλιπτικό???? αν πιστεύεις λοιπόν πως η λύση είναι τα χάπια είσαι λάθος... ;) 
> 
> αν θέλεις να μάθεις περισσότερα στείλε μου pm... :)


Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι δεν εμπιστεύομαι κάτι άλλο πέρα από τα χάπια. Εγώ το τόπικ το άνοιξα για να σχολιάσουμε γενικά τον ρατσισμό και τις προκαταλήψεις στα θέματα αυτά. Για την ιατρική κάνναβη έχω ακούσει ότι κάνει θαύματα από πολύ κόσμο αλλά δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη γιατί δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει. Φυσικά και θα εμπιστευόμουν πολύ περισσότερο ένα βότανο από την χημεία. Ούτε σε εμένα ούτε σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει να παίρνει χάπια για να νιώθει καλά. Απλώς είπα ότι εάν κάποια στιγμή κάποιος αναγκαστεί να πάρει είτε χάπια, είτε κάτι άλλο να του φαίρονται περίεργα ή ρατσιστικά. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Stavros

Mε τα χρόνια έχει αμβλυνθεί λιγάκι αυτή η εντύπωση για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χάπια.Αλλά ακόμα παραμένει.
Ιδίως άνθρωποι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας,αρνούνται να συμβιβαστούν πως τα παιδιά τους χρειάζονται τέτοιου είδους χάπια.
Και με τον κολλητό μου,το ίδιο πράγμα.Αναγκαζόταν να τα κρύβει για πολλά χρόνια.

Απλά Alice,να ξέρεις πως ο μεγαλύτερος ρατσισμός συμβαίνει με τα Αντιψυχωτικά.Εκεί να δεις τι γίνεται.Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου να λάβω,αλλά από περιγραφές παιδιών εδώ στο Forum,σχεδόν όλοι ΔΕΝ το αναφέρουν.Και καλά κάνουν για μένα,γιατί οι κοινωνικές συνέπειες της απομόνωσης είναι μεγάλες. Άσχημο αυτό,αλλά είναι η πικρή αλήθεια. Εγώ είχα φίλο με Σχιζοφρένεια,απο τον Στρατό.Χαθήκαμε λόγω απόστασης μετά το απολυτήριο.

----------


## Alice_1990

> Mε τα χρόνια έχει αμβλυνθεί λιγάκι αυτή η εντύπωση για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χάπια.Αλλά ακόμα παραμένει.
> Ιδίως άνθρωποι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας,αρνούνται να συμβιβαστούν πως τα παιδιά τους χρειάζονται τέτοιου είδους χάπια.
> Και με τον κολλητό μου,το ίδιο πράγμα.Αναγκαζόταν να τα κρύβει για πολλά χρόνια.
> 
> Απλά Alice,να ξέρεις πως ο μεγαλύτερος ρατσισμός συμβαίνει με τα Αντιψυχωτικά.Εκεί να δεις τι γίνεται.Δεν έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ μου να λάβω,αλλά από περιγραφές παιδιών εδώ στο Forum,σχεδόν όλοι ΔΕΝ το αναφέρουν.Και καλά κάνουν για μένα,γιατί οι κοινωνικές συνέπειες της απομόνωσης είναι μεγάλες. Άσχημο αυτό,αλλά είναι η πικρή αλήθεια. Εγώ είχα φίλο με Σχιζοφρένεια,απο τον Στρατό.Χαθήκαμε λόγω απόστασης μετά το απολυτήριο.


Αχ, βρε συ Σταύρο!πόσο δίκιο έχεις σε αυτά που λες!είναι πολύ λυπηρό όλο αυτό... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και δεν θα το καταλάβω ποτέ μάλλον γιατί οι άνθρωποι είναι τόσο σκληροί και ρατσιστές. Γιατί αναζητούν έναν μηδαμινό λόγο για να σε κάνουν πέρα. Ή να σε προσβάλλουν τονίζοντας σου ότι είσαι εξωπραγματικός, μη φυσιολογικός και προβληματικός. Γιατί η σκέψη να είναι τόσο στενόμυαλη; δηλαδή εκεί έξω όσοι απομονώνουν τους υπόλοιπους λόγω σχιζοφρένειας, λόγω κατάθλιψης, λόγω διπολικής διαταραχής, λόγω πανικών που θεωρούνται "φυσιολογικοί" είναι τέλειοι; όχι. Γιατί το τέλειο δεν υπάρχει, ούτε θα υπάρξει. Και αυτή η δικαιολογία που ακούω συνεχώς και έχω σιχαθεί...εγώ ότι μου συμβαίνει το ξεπερνάω με την λογική και το μυαλό μου. Λες και οι υπόλοιποι οι "προβληματικοί" δεν έχουμε εγκέφαλο ή λογική σκέψη. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εγω ξερω οτι οποιος νομιζει πως φταινε αλλοι για ολα τα προβληματα τους, τοσο θα βυθίζονται στην καταθλιψη και τα παρατράγουδα της.

----------


## ioannis2

> Όχι δεν ισχύουν όλα. Τα νέα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι πολύ πιο ελαφριά από τα παλιά. Δεν προκαλούν εθισμό, δεν τα παίρνεις σε όλη σου την ζωή και ούτε σου καταστρέφουν το συκώτι. Άλλο κομμάτι τα ηρεμιστικά. Στα ηρεμιστικά ναι θα συμφωνήσω ότι υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να εθιστείς εάν τα παίρνεις για μεγάλα διαστήματα.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Συμφωνώ. Το για πόσο καιρό θα τα παίρνεις εξαρτάται από τη βελτίωση που θα σου βρει ο γιατρός. Αν δει σημαντική βελτίωση θα σου μειώσει τη δόση.
Τα φάρμακα είναι μέσο για να λύσεις το πρόβλημα, δλδ η χαλάρωση και η ηρεμία για να εκλογικεύσεις τις σκέψεις σου και να κάνεις πράξεις στην καθημερινότητα σου, και όχι αυτοσκοπός.

----------


## Alice_1990

> Εγω ξερω οτι οποιος νομιζει πως φταινε αλλοι για ολα τα προβληματα τους, τοσο θα βυθίζονται στην καταθλιψη και τα παρατράγουδα της.


Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά εάν έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα διαβάζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω δεν έχεις καταλάβει το νόημα της συζήτησης αυτής. Ανοίγοντας αυτό το θέμα δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν για τα δικά μου προβλήματα αγαπητέ Γιώργο. Τα προβλήματα μου τα γνωρίζω πολύ καλά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πίστεψε με και δεν έχω ανάγκη να τα ρίξω σε τρίτους. Εγώ και μόνο εγώ ευθύνομαι για τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και για την ευαισθησία που με διακατέχει. Το γεγονός που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι εν έτη 2018 λείπει από τον κόσμο η προοδευτική σκέψη. Γι'αυτό και ήθελα να σχολιάσω αυτό το θέμα με άλλα άτομα του φόρουμ. Για την ανταλλαγή απόψεων. Και θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα του ρατσισμού μήπως και καταλάβεις τι εννοούσα. Πχ ο τάδε γεννήθηκε με κινητικά προβλήματα και δέχεται κοινωνικό ρατσισμό. Εκείνος δεν κατηγορεί κανέναν για το πρόβλημα του γιατί με αυτό γεννήθηκε, όμως δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ότι ο κόσμος δεν τον αποδέχεται λόγω του προβλήματος αυτού. Δεν έριξε ευθύνες σε κανέναν για την αναπηρία του. Αυτά από εμένα. Και προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι τόσο μονόπλευρα. Φιλικά πάντα. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

Εννοείται. Εάν γίνουν αυτοσκοπός χάνεται όλο το νόημα της προσπάθειας να απαλλαγείς από το άγχος μια για πάντα. 


> Συμφωνώ. Το για πόσο καιρό θα τα παίρνεις εξαρτάται από τη βελτίωση που θα σου βρει ο γιατρός. Αν δει σημαντική βελτίωση θα σου μειώσει τη δόση.
> Τα φάρμακα είναι μέσο για να λύσεις το πρόβλημα, δλδ η χαλάρωση και η ηρεμία για να εκλογικεύσεις τις σκέψεις σου και να κάνεις πράξεις στην καθημερινότητα σου, και όχι αυτοσκοπός.


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ioannis2

> Τα προβλήματα μου τα γνωρίζω πολύ καλά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πίστεψε με και δεν έχω ανάγκη να τα ρίξω σε τρίτους. Εγώ και μόνο εγώ ευθύνομαι για τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και για την ευαισθησία που με διακατέχει. Το γεγονός που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι εν έτη 2018 λείπει από τον κόσμο η προοδευτική σκέψη. Γι'αυτό και ήθελα να σχολιάσω αυτό το θέμα με άλλα άτομα του φόρουμ. Για την ανταλλαγή απόψεων. Και θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα του ρατσισμού μήπως και καταλάβεις τι εννοούσα. Πχ ο τάδε γεννήθηκε με κινητικά προβλήματα και δέχεται κοινωνικό ρατσισμό. Εκείνος δεν κατηγορεί κανέναν για το πρόβλημα του γιατί με αυτό γεννήθηκε, όμως δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ότι ο κόσμος δεν τον αποδέχεται λόγω του προβλήματος αυτού. Δεν έριξε ευθύνες σε κανέναν για την αναπηρία του. Αυτά από εμένα. . 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Προοδευτική σκέψη είναι το ότι πλέον η κοινωνία (καλοί, κακοί, όλοι) αγκαλιάζει το άτομο με κινητικά προβλήματα. Όπου πάει όπου βρεθεί θα του ανοίξουν την πόρτα, θα τον βάλουν μπροστά από όλους, ίσως και να του δώσουν περισσότερα απ αυτα που χρειάζεται.

Ο άνθρωπος με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα είναι όμως ακόμα στιγματισμένος, γι αυτό ντρέπεται να πει ότι παρακολουθείται από ψυχίατρο κι ότι παίρνει ψυχοφάρμακα. Κι αυτό είναι ίσως ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που έχουν δαιμονοποιηθεί στη σκέψη του κόσμου τα ψυχοφάρμακα, σαν ταμπού, σαν κάτι που αφορά τους μη φυσιολογικούς. Αυτό είναι κάτι στο οποίο όντως εξακολουθεί να μην υπάρχει προοδευτική σκέψη.

Βέβαια υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα τους είναι κρίση πανικού, εκδηλώσεις βιαιες. Αυτούς δεν μπορείς να τους αποδεχτείς ως είναι, αλλά θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεις τα μέτρα σου, να εισαι προσεκτικός μαζί τους, αλλιώς πιθανόν να κινδυνέψεις. Αυτό όμως δεν θα πρεπε να ισχύει για τα άτομα με καταθλιψη, τα θύματα μπούλινγκ, άτομα με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση/αυτοεκτίμηση. ΑΥτοί έχουν ανάγκη από την κοινωνία, ανάγκη να τους αγκαλιάσουν και να τους βοηθήσουν. Δυστυχώς η κοινωνία τους έχει βάλει στο περιθώριο ως μη ενδιαφέροντα άτομα, τους θεωρεί βλάκες, προβληματικούς και δεν τους δίνει την ευκαιρία να εκφραστούν και να χρησιμοποιήσουν τις δυνατότητες/ικανότητες τους. Αυτοί είναι τα μεγαλύτερα θύματα της έλλειψης προοδευτισμού - καλής αντιμετώπισης από την κοινωνία.

----------


## elis

Αρα το παραδεχεσαι οτι καθενασ απο εμασ παλευει για ολουσ και τον εαυτο του

----------


## Alice_1990

Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα είπες... με το μόνο που διαφωνώ είναι στο ότι οι άνθρωποι με κρίσεις πανικού είναι επικίνδυνοι. Παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού από τα 13. Και είμαι 23 τώρα. Έχω αποκτήσει το ταλέντο να το κρύβω άριστα και κανείς να μην μπορεί να το καταλάβει ότι μου συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ποτέ δεν έγινα επικίνδυνη, αλλά και όσος κόσμος γνωρίζω εγώ προσωπικά με πανικούς επίσης δεν γίνονται επικίνδυνοι για τους γύρω. Αυτοί με τις βίαιες εξάρσεις και συμπεριφορές ναι. Γιατί μπορεί να γίνουν επικίνδυνοι με τους γύρω. Αλλά με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία η κοινωνία μπορεί και αυτούς να τους αγκαλιάσει και να τους αποδεχθεί.


> Προοδευτική σκέψη είναι το ότι πλέον η κοινωνία (καλοί, κακοί, όλοι) αγκαλιάζει το άτομο με κινητικά προβλήματα. Όπου πάει όπου βρεθεί θα του ανοίξουν την πόρτα, θα τον βάλουν μπροστά από όλους, ίσως και να του δώσουν περισσότερα απ αυτα που χρειάζεται.
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα είναι όμως ακόμα στιγματισμένος, γι αυτό ντρέπεται να πει ότι παρακολουθείται από ψυχίατρο κι ότι παίρνει ψυχοφάρμακα. Κι αυτό είναι ίσως ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που έχουν δαιμονοποιηθεί στη σκέψη του κόσμου τα ψυχοφάρμακα, σαν ταμπού, σαν κάτι που αφορά τους μη φυσιολογικούς. Αυτό είναι κάτι στο οποίο όντως εξακολουθεί να μην υπάρχει προοδευτική σκέψη.
> 
> Βέβαια υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα τους είναι κρίση πανικού, εκδηλώσεις βιαιες. Αυτούς δεν μπορείς να τους αποδεχτείς ως είναι, αλλά θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεις τα μέτρα σου, να εισαι προσεκτικός μαζί τους, αλλιώς πιθανόν να κινδυνέψεις. Αυτό όμως δεν θα πρεπε να ισχύει για τα άτομα με καταθλιψη, τα θύματα μπούλινγκ, άτομα με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση/αυτοεκτίμηση. ΑΥτοί έχουν ανάγκη από την κοινωνία, ανάγκη να τους αγκαλιάσουν και να τους βοηθήσουν. Δυστυχώς η κοινωνία τους έχει βάλει στο περιθώριο ως μη ενδιαφέροντα άτομα, τους θεωρεί βλάκες, προβληματικούς και δεν τους δίνει την ευκαιρία να εκφραστούν και να χρησιμοποιήσουν τις δυνατότητες/ικανότητες τους. Αυτοί είναι τα μεγαλύτερα θύματα της έλλειψης προοδευτισμού - καλής αντιμετώπισης από την κοινωνία.


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Εισαι ακομα μικρη αλικη παιδι εισαι ακομα

----------


## koritsi83

> Εμενα τα ιδια μου λεει ακομη και η ψυχολογος μου να μην παιρνω χαπια λεει γτ δεν με βοηθανε..με λεει οτι για ολα φταει ο τροπος σκεψης μου
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια

θα βοηθήσουν μέχρι ένα σημείο.... τότε χρειάζεστε θεραπεία, βιβλία, ομάδες/support groups για να ξεπεράσετε τον φόβο.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά εάν έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα διαβάζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω δεν έχεις καταλάβει το νόημα της συζήτησης αυτής. Ανοίγοντας αυτό το θέμα δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν για τα δικά μου προβλήματα αγαπητέ Γιώργο. Τα προβλήματα μου τα γνωρίζω πολύ καλά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πίστεψε με και δεν έχω ανάγκη να τα ρίξω σε τρίτους. Εγώ και μόνο εγώ ευθύνομαι για τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και για την ευαισθησία που με διακατέχει. Το γεγονός που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι εν έτη 2018 λείπει από τον κόσμο η προοδευτική σκέψη. Γι'αυτό και ήθελα να σχολιάσω αυτό το θέμα με άλλα άτομα του φόρουμ. Για την ανταλλαγή απόψεων. Και θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα του ρατσισμού μήπως και καταλάβεις τι εννοούσα. Πχ ο τάδε γεννήθηκε με κινητικά προβλήματα και δέχεται κοινωνικό ρατσισμό. Εκείνος δεν κατηγορεί κανέναν για το πρόβλημα του γιατί με αυτό γεννήθηκε, όμως δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ότι ο κόσμος δεν τον αποδέχεται λόγω του προβλήματος αυτού. Δεν έριξε ευθύνες σε κανέναν για την αναπηρία του. Αυτά από εμένα. Και προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι τόσο μονόπλευρα. Φιλικά πάντα. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καταλαβαινω τι λες, απλα επειδη εχω συναναστραφεί με ατομα που εχουν υποστεί μπουλινγκ και υποφέρουν απο καταθλιψη, μαζι με τα ξερά καίνε και τα χλωρά. Στο λεω με σιγουριά αυτο σαν τρίτος παρατηρητής. Η καταθλιψη διαστρεβλώνει την πραγματικοτητα. Στο παραδειγμα που ειπες, ο κινητικά ανάπηρος του φταινε ο ταδε ο ταδε και ο ταδε, οχι ολοι. Το ολοι θα φερει την καταθλιψη, οχι η καταθλιψη το ολοι. Πιστευω κατανοείς τι λεω.

----------


## ioannis2

> Καταλαβαινω τι λες, απλα επειδη εχω συναναστραφεί με ατομα που εχουν υποστεί μπουλινγκ και υποφέρουν απο καταθλιψη, μαζι με τα ξερά καίνε και τα χλωρά. Στο λεω με σιγουριά αυτο σαν τρίτος παρατηρητής. Η καταθλιψη διαστρεβλώνει την πραγματικοτητα. Στο παραδειγμα που ειπες, ο κινητικά ανάπηρος του φταινε ο ταδε ο ταδε και ο ταδε, οχι ολοι. Το ολοι θα φερει την καταθλιψη, οχι η καταθλιψη το ολοι. Πιστευω κατανοείς τι λεω.


Τα άτομα θύματα μπουλιγκ, στο εξής, αφού δλδ έχουν υποστεί το μπούλινγκ, μαζί με τα ξερά καίνε και τα χλωρά, δλδ ο καθένας ξεχωριστά και όλοι μαζί στη σκέψη τους είναι υποψήφιοι θύτες, ο καθένας ως θύτης με το δικό του τρόπο. 
Η διαστρέβλωση έχει ως πηγή τα ασχημα βιωματα τους και εκδηλώνεται ως προκατάληψη, ήτοι ανησυχία ότι θα του κάνουν κακό. Έτσι, κρατάνε αποστάσεις ή φεύγουν μακριά από τους ανθρώπους και καταλήγουν μόνοι. Έτσι, υποφέρουν από κατάθλιψη. 
Θέλει πολλή δουλειά μέσα του για να κατορθώσει να σχετίζεται υγιώς με τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## boo

οταν περιεγραψα για 1 λεπτο τι αισθανομουν σε 1 φιλη με εκοψε και απο παρεα και αυτη και οι αλλες 3 κοπελες της παρεας.ημασταν φιλες 12 χρονια.. και με κοψε και αποκαλυψε τι συνεβαινε και στις υπολοιπες 3.. πλεον δε θεωρω κανεναν δεδομενο και προχωραω.ετσι πληγωνομαι λιγοτερο αλλα εχει πολυ μοναξια αυτη η σκεψη..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Boo αν η φιλη σου σου αποκάλυπτε οτι ο σχιζοφρενής εχει φανταστικές σκεψεις, ζει σε μια δικη του πραγματικοτητα, οι απόψεις του ειναι λαθος κτλ, θα απομακρυνόσουν κι εσυ.
Δηλαδη οταν εσυ εκμυστηρεύτηκες τι σκεφτεσαι και τι παιζει πραγματικα εκει εξω, στηρίζοντας το σαν αληθεια, αυτομάτως δειχνεις στον αλλο οτι αυτο που ξερει μεχρι τωρα ειναι λαθος και τον βλεπεις εσυ σαν αθώο και χαζό. Νοιωθει καπως οπως νοιωθεις εσυ στην πρωτη περιπτωση. Γι αυτο και απομακρύνθηκε, οπως απομακρύνεται και ενας σχιζοφρενής οταν του αμφισβητήσεις την πραγματικοτητα του.

----------


## boo

οταν ομως φερεσαι φυσιολογικα και κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα που να συμβαινει περιεργο γιατι για 1 καταραμενο λεπτο να χαλαει μια τετοια φιλια.τη γνωρισα στα 13, περασα μειζον καταλιπτικο στα 14 εξαιτιας της,τη συγωρεσα, στα 16 αρχισαν τα ψυχωτικα, και στα 24 της μιλησα για 1 λεπτο..κανεις δεν ειχε καταλαβει τιποτα μεχρι τοτε..
προσωπικα εχω φιλους με σχιζοφρενια, σχιοζυναισθηματικη, διπολικη, καταθλιψη και 1002 αλλα.γνωριστηκαμε σε ομαδες αυτοβοηθειας με αυτα τα παιδια.κανενας δε με εκανε στην ακρη.ισα ισα με αποδεχτηκαν και σε φασεις που δεν ημουν καθολου καλα..
το αγορι που ειχα ειχε ΙΔΨ.εγω τον παροτρυνα να παει σε γιατρο πριν ακομα γνωρισω αυτα τα παιδια..δε με σταματανε κατι τετοια..
ειναι αδικο..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δεν μπορεις να κανεις παρεα με ανθρωπο που οι απόψεις σας σε βασικα ζητήματα διαφέρουν ριζικά, ποσο μαλλον σε θεματα υπαρξιακα και αντίληψης της πραγματικότητας. Εδω σπάνε φιλίες για αλλες και αλλες μικροδιαφορες.

----------


## Krisi

Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς είναι ακόμη πίσω σε αυτά αν και πολύ έχουν κατάθλιψη πολύ θα έπρεπε κιόλας να περνούν αγωγή λόγο ταμπού,οικονομικών, ισως και μη γνώσης δεν περνούν θεραπείες.Εδω στη Γερμανία που ζω είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα είναι ο κόσμος ειναι πιο ενημερωμένος και περνει πολυς κοσμοσ αντικαταθλιπτικά επίσης υπάρχει και στο στήριξη απτό κράτος

----------


## menis_64

> Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς είναι ακόμη πίσω σε αυτά αν και πολύ έχουν κατάθλιψη πολύ θα έπρεπε κιόλας να περνούν αγωγή λόγο ταμπού,οικονομικών, ισως και μη γνώσης δεν περνούν θεραπείες.Εδω στη Γερμανία που ζω είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα είναι ο κόσμος ειναι πιο ενημερωμένος και περνει πολυς κοσμοσ αντικαταθλιπτικά επίσης υπάρχει και στο στήριξη απτό κράτος


Μα δεν είναι λύση αυτά... Και δεν είναι ότι δεν παίρνουν άνθρωποι αγωγή για κάποιους από τους παραπάνω λόγους, μα επειδή ο καθένας θέλει να βρει κάτι που θα το βοηθήσει σωστά

----------


## Krisi

Μερικές φορές είναι λύση όταν πια κάποιος είναι στα πατώματα και δεν μπορεί με τίποτα να σηκωθεί είναι μια λύση κι αυτή απτό να βάλει τέλος ατη ζωή του π.χ Πολλές φορές είναι και ορμόνες όπως η σεροτονίνη ντοπαμίνη που χρειαζόμαστε και τα φάρμακα τα προσφέρουνε

----------


## menis_64

> Μερικές φορές είναι λύση όταν πια κάποιος είναι στα πατώματα και δεν μπορεί με τίποτα να σηκωθεί είναι μια λύση κι αυτή απτό να βάλει τέλος ατη ζωή του π.χ Πολλές φορές είναι και ορμόνες όπως η σεροτονίνη ντοπαμίνη που χρειαζόμαστε και τα φάρμακα τα προσφέρουνε


Είμαι επικριτεος ως προς τι ακριβώς προσφέρουν γιατί το θέμα είναι αν προσφέρουν.. Ξέρεις είναι και λίγο απάτη, λειτουργεί πλασεμπο, δηλαδή λειτουργεί ψεύτικα... Ξέρεις παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα άρα θα αισθανθώ καλύτερα, άρα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα, άρα είμαι καλύτερα... Έχω παρά πολλούς ενδοιασμούς για το αν κάποιος αφού είναι στα πατώματα θα τον σηκώσει... Υπάρχουν πολλες μαρτυρίες και βάζω μέσα και την δική μου ότι αυτά τα χάπια δεν λειτουργούν

----------


## Macgyver

> . Υπάρχουν πολλες μαρτυρίες και βάζω μέσα και την δική μου ότι αυτά τα χάπια δεν λειτουργούν


Οντως δεν λειτουργουν , το λεει κι ο ψυχιατρος μου , που εχει μια κτθλψουλα ..........μονο σε πολυ σοβαρες κτθλψεις λειτουργουν καπως , αλλα εν γνωσει μου παιρνω ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο, οτι ειναι πλασεμπο , και παρ ολα αυτα με κανει αυτο να αισθανομσαι καλυτερα ......το ιδιο κανει κι ο ψυχιατρος , η ισχυς του πλασεμπο ειναι μεγαλη ...

----------


## tselpemts

> Οντως δεν λειτουργουν , το λεει κι ο ψυχιατρος μου , που εχει μια κτθλψουλα ..........μονο σε πολυ σοβαρες κτθλψεις λειτουργουν καπως , αλλα εν γνωσει μου παιρνω ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο, οτι ειναι πλασεμπο , και παρ ολα αυτα με κανει αυτο να αισθανομσαι καλυτερα ......το ιδιο κανει κι ο ψυχιατρος , η ισχυς του πλασεμπο ειναι μεγαλη ...





> Είμαι επικριτεος ως προς τι ακριβώς προσφέρουν γιατί το θέμα είναι αν προσφέρουν.. Ξέρεις είναι και λίγο απάτη, λειτουργεί πλασεμπο, δηλαδή λειτουργεί ψεύτικα... Ξέρεις παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα άρα θα αισθανθώ καλύτερα, άρα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα, άρα είμαι καλύτερα... Έχω παρά πολλούς ενδοιασμούς για το αν κάποιος αφού είναι στα πατώματα θα τον σηκώσει... Υπάρχουν πολλες μαρτυρίες και βάζω μέσα και την δική μου ότι αυτά τα χάπια δεν λειτουργούν


Εγώ έβαλα καραμέλες στο κουτί με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και παίρνω κάθε μέρα από μια νομίζοντας ότι είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό...Απιστευ η δουλειά κάνουν...Placebo και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα ρε


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## menis_64

> Εγώ έβαλα καραμέλες στο κουτί με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και παίρνω κάθε μέρα από μια νομίζοντας ότι είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό...Απιστευ η δουλειά κάνουν...Placebo και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα ρε
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ένα θα πω, είσαι φοβερός

----------


## Krisi

> Είμαι επικριτεος ως προς τι ακριβώς προσφέρουν γιατί το θέμα είναι αν προσφέρουν.. Ξέρεις είναι και λίγο απάτη, λειτουργεί πλασεμπο, δηλαδή λειτουργεί ψεύτικα... Ξέρεις παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα άρα θα αισθανθώ καλύτερα, άρα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα, άρα είμαι καλύτερα... Έχω παρά πολλούς ενδοιασμούς για το αν κάποιος αφού είναι στα πατώματα θα τον σηκώσει... Υπάρχουν πολλες μαρτυρίες και βάζω μέσα και την δική μου ότι αυτά τα χάπια δεν λειτουργούν


 Σε μένα λειτούργησαν και σ ε κόσμο που ξέρω επίσης.Εγω που υπέφερα από κρίσεις πανικού στον ύπνο και από πολλα ακόμη ψυχοσωματικά είδα διαφορά απτό πρώτο χάπι οι κρίσεις πανικού το τρέμουλο στο σώμα η αυξημένη ταχυκαρδία ,πίεση , ιδέες ότι έχω αρρώστιες ανικανότητα να χαλαρώσω ούτε ένα λεπτό όλα εξαφανίστηκαν πριν τα πάρω έκλαιγα κάθε μέρα και ήμουνα κάθε μέρα στα επείγοντα γιατί ένιωθα χάλια και δεν ήξερα γιατί.

----------


## menis_64

> Σε μένα λειτούργησαν και σ ε κόσμο που ξέρω επίσης.Εγω που υπέφερα από κρίσεις πανικού στον ύπνο και από πολλα ακόμη ψυχοσωματικά είδα διαφορά απτό πρώτο χάπι οι κρίσεις πανικού το τρέμουλο στο σώμα η αυξημένη ταχυκαρδία ,πίεση , ιδέες ότι έχω αρρώστιες ανικανότητα να χαλαρώσω ούτε ένα λεπτό όλα εξαφανίστηκαν πριν τα πάρω έκλαιγα κάθε μέρα και ήμουνα κάθε μέρα στα επείγοντα γιατί ένιωθα χάλια και δεν ήξερα γιατί.


Πόσο καιρό τα παίρνεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε συμφωνω αν καπιον τον καταλαβαινεις πραγματι μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι ενοει ακομα και αν μιλαει ακατανοητα απλως οι περισσοτεροι κολωνουν να πανε κοντρα στο ρεμα και αυτος ειναι και ο βασικος λογος που δεν αποκτουν δυνατοτητες

----------


## Krisi

> Πόσο καιρό τα παίρνεις;


Τα πήρα 6 μήνες αλλά τα έκοψα μια μέρα μπαμ και κάτω γιατί έμεινα έγκυος

----------


## Alice_1990

Συμφωνώ με την Krisi. Αυτά τα φάρμακα λειτουργούν και βοηθούν πολύ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όλοι εμείς που τα παίρνουμε νιώθουμε ότι χωρίς αυτά δεν μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε. Αυτό προκαλεί συναισθηματική εξάρτηση η οποία είναι το ίδιο επίπονη με την σωματική εξάρτηση που προκαλούν τα αγχολυτικά μετά από χρόνια χρήση. Τα φάρμακα δεν λέω, μας βοηθούν, μας δίνουν ένα γερό χτύπημα στην πλάτη να σηκωθούμε από το κρεβάτι και να βγούμε έξω, να ζήσουμε. Να μην φοβόμαστε τα πάντα, να μην νιώθουμε ότι εάν αλλάξουμε πλευρό θα πάθουμε κρίση πανικού,να μην έχουμε ταχυκαρδίες και να τρέμουν τα χέρια μας. Το ζήτημα είναι να μπορούμε να πιστέψουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή μπορούμε να ζήσουμε εξίσου καλά και χωρίς αυτά. Εμένα αυτό είναι το μεγάλο μου αγκάθι σε σχέση με τα φάρμακα. Με συνδυασμό αγχολυτικών & αντικαταθλιπτικών στην συγκεκριμένη δόση που είμαι τώρα νιώθω πολύ καλά. Πολύ λειτουργική και μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω. Όμως, αύριο μεθαύριο εάν τα σταματήσω φοβάμαι πως δεν νιώθω το ίδιο. Βέβαια, παίζει και η ψυχοθεραπεία ρόλο. Θέλει πολύ χρόνο και υπομονή για να σταθείς μόνος σου στα πόδια σου και να μην φοβάσαι ότι θα πάθεις πάλι κρίσεις και κατάθλιψη...δυστυχώς... 


> Τα πήρα 6 μήνες αλλά τα έκοψα μια μέρα μπαμ και κάτω γιατί έμεινα έγκυος


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Krisi

> Συμφωνώ με την Krisi. Αυτά τα φάρμακα λειτουργούν και βοηθούν πολύ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όλοι εμείς που τα παίρνουμε νιώθουμε ότι χωρίς αυτά δεν μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε. Αυτό προκαλεί συναισθηματική εξάρτηση η οποία είναι το ίδιο επίπονη με την σωματική εξάρτηση που προκαλούν τα αγχολυτικά μετά από χρόνια χρήση. Τα φάρμακα δεν λέω, μας βοηθούν, μας δίνουν ένα γερό χτύπημα στην πλάτη να σηκωθούμε από το κρεβάτι και να βγούμε έξω, να ζήσουμε. Να μην φοβόμαστε τα πάντα, να μην νιώθουμε ότι εάν αλλάξουμε πλευρό θα πάθουμε κρίση πανικού,να μην έχουμε ταχυκαρδίες και να τρέμουν τα χέρια μας. Το ζήτημα είναι να μπορούμε να πιστέψουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή μπορούμε να ζήσουμε εξίσου καλά και χωρίς αυτά. Εμένα αυτό είναι το μεγάλο μου αγκάθι σε σχέση με τα φάρμακα. Με συνδυασμό αγχολυτικών & αντικαταθλιπτικών στην συγκεκριμένη δόση που είμαι τώρα νιώθω πολύ καλά. Πολύ λειτουργική και μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω. Όμως, αύριο μεθαύριο εάν τα σταματήσω φοβάμαι πως δεν νιώθω το ίδιο. Βέβαια, παίζει και η ψυχοθεραπεία ρόλο. Θέλει πολύ χρόνο και υπομονή για να σταθείς μόνος σου στα πόδια σου και να μην φοβάσαι ότι θα πάθεις πάλι κρίσεις και κατάθλιψη...δυστυχώς... 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έχεις δίκιο... σε καταστάσεις απλές που κάποιος περνάει απλά μια φάση θεωρώ δεν χρειάζονται τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σε καταστάσεις όμως που η κατάθλιψη η οποιαδήποτε άλλη ψυχολογική αρρώστια έχει επηρεάσει πια την ζωή σου θεωρώ πλέον πρέπει να απευθυνόμαστε σε έναν ειδικό και να ακολουθούμε κάποια θεραπείας όταν πια δεν έχουμε δυνάμεις μόνη μας.Σιγουρα και το να κόψεις τα φάρμακα και να συνεχίσεις χωρίς αυτά τρομάζει να μην γυρίσεις πίσω σε αυτά που πέρασαμε ξανα.Οταν όμως γίνεσαι καλύτερα και συνέρχεσαι παντα με τη βοήθεια του ειδικού πρέπει να βρίσκουμε τη δύναμη να ζούμε χωρίς αυτά και να πιστέψουμε πραγματικά πως δεν θα ξαναζήσουμε τα ίδια είναι πιο εύκολο όταν πλέον νιώθουμε ήρεμη και σκεφτόμαστε καθαρά.

----------


## Krisi

Εγώ τα έκοψα απότομα και χωρίς να το πω στον ψυχίατρο γιατί απλά έπρεπε βέβαια δεν επερνα μεγάλη δόση 5 mg γιατί ακόμη ήμουν στην άρχω θεραπείας.Δοξα το θεό δεν γύρισαν οι τρομερές κρίσεις πανικού βέβαια με πιάσανε φάσεις μικρό κατάθλιψης αλλά δεν αφήνω πλέον τον εαυτό μου να πέσει τόσο όσο πριν και ίσως και η σκέψη ότι έχω τα χάπια σπίτι αν τυχόν πέσω στα πατώματα πάλι βοηθάει κι αυτο

----------

